# New freshwater pro fixture from Ecotech



## vraev (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey guys,

Looks like Ecotech has finally released a new PRO version for their freshwater fixture. Looks awesome. It is almost double the power (watt-wise) of the last one. I had just purchased two of the XR15FW last year (own total of 3 XR15FW). 
What do you guys think? 

Freshwater ? EcoTech Marine|Radion










Would any of the sponsors here be able to provide good deals on multiples? haha?

cheers

Varun


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

At least some companies listen.. 
PAR numbers, spectrum, cool... 
doesn't mention height that PAR was measured at though..
Chart looks like they use 660nm red but no mention of it.. curious.
Regular blue...ok.

won't even mention no cyan.. 
or uses a fan


----------



## vraev (Apr 13, 2012)

I think they have a good spectrum. They removed the UV and deep blue ..Making it more efficient by adding whites ..I think it has some good potential indeed. Whether it is worth upgrading? Don't know. Good for new customers though. Having used the xr15fw..I think this is pretty good for someone who hasn't used a Radeon.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

My take on when a company comes out with a new model is to see how much better it actually is. In most cases, it's better, but not that much better. In this case, your getting more light per fixture, but unless your already running the old fixture at 100% and it's not enough light, your better off sticking with what you have. 

It can cost a heap of money to keep up with the latest and greatest, and it's worth doing only if you really have a lot to gain. I can't think of the number of times I upgraded something and found it was only a bit better, and not really worth the upgrade price. 

Sometimes vendors do offer trade ins or upgrades and if they do, this might be worth considering.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

The biggest difference with this over the last model is the HEI optics. Spread will be considerably better but price also went up 50 bucks.


----------



## kilauea91 (Sep 19, 2013)

It's a welcoming change, especially for planted aquaria. I had thought they've given up on FW version after they released G4 reef fixtures. Glad we are not forgotten by Ecotech. I wish they would release a cheaper non-pro version with less emitters, 23 LEDs packed in a small puck is serious light, it's going to be overkill for tanks up to 18" deep and/or tall. We'll see.


----------



## PEdwards (Oct 31, 2016)

I've been using the Gen 3 XR15 FW (2016ish model) and have been pleased with them. The spectral output is higher on the blue/far blue end than the model under discussion, but with the ability to customize color/spectrum intensity (more red, less blue, more green, etc) They can hit all the important peaks rather well. The only thing I have a gripe with is the hot spot effect which requires getting the 120 degree TIR lenses, but they're only $30ish for a two pack.

From personal experience, unless you've got a really deep tank (36"+), you're not going to use all the light that fixture can put out. I've got mine at 50% hanging 22" from the water surface, 40 from substrate surface, and everything is doing well light-wise. I had mine on the Natural Lake setting (semi thin bell curve for intensity) maxing at 75% when I started the current tank and had all sorts of problems. 75-100% is a lot of light, even hanging high above a tank.

To EcoTech's credit, this is marketed as a general FW light, not specifically a plant light. The spectral output on their graph looks good for enhancing colors of FW fish. PAR charts are a nice marketing tool for folks who like tech and have the money to buy high end lights even when they don't really need PAR for their cichlid tanks.  

All that being said, if you're looking for a high end LED fixture, it's hard to go wrong with EcoTech's products, programming (Ecosmartlive), and service. I've only had good experiences with them.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

The G4 actually put out less par than G3 because of the optics. Spread increased but par went down.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

gus6464 said:


> The biggest difference with this over the last model is the HEI optics. Spread will be considerably better but price also went up 50 bucks.





gus6464 said:


> The G4 actually put out less par than G3 because of the optics. Spread increased but par went down.


LEDs, especially in pendant fixtures, want to shine straight down. I see the HEI optics helping this a bit, but it's not a total solution. It's better, but not that much better. 

I'm not sure about the par. While it's true you will not get the same amount directly under the fixture, you should see improvement outside this area due to the better spread. Same or better total par when considering the area it is spread over. Over all I'd say this is a plus, since the tank will have more even light.


----------



## vraev (Apr 13, 2012)

DaveK said:


> I'm not sure about the par. While it's true you will not get the same amount directly under the fixture, you should see improvement outside this area due to the better spread. Same or better total par when considering the area it is spread over. Over all I'd say this is a plus, since the tank will have more even light.
> 
> 
> gus6464 said:
> ...


Also keep in mind that the number of LEDs has increased. Especially the more freshwater plant specific LEDs. 

For now yeah, I think it isn't worth switching. I am currently using my fixtures at 100% at the peak in the day for a 4' long, 2' high tank with non-aquatic plants. I think I might wait to see if someone does an actual comparison before jumping to the new model. As mentioned by *DaveK*, there is no winning with technology. There will always be something newer and better.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

how do I buy this light, went to there website and it didn't have like a purchase button or anything. is it only like a commercial dealer?


----------



## Shadar (Jan 30, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> how do I buy this light, went to there website and it didn't have like a purchase button or anything. is it only like a commercial dealer?


Their website has a list of dealers that sell their products. Here's one of them: EcoTech Marine Radion XR15FW Gen 4 LED Light Fixture Freshwater - Marine Depot


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Shadar said:


> Their website has a list of dealers that sell their products. Here's one of them: EcoTech Marine Radion XR15FW Gen 4 LED Light Fixture Freshwater - Marine Depot


 thank you, Ill look again on their website.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

BettaBettas said:


> thank you, Ill look again on their website.


$349 and a "pre-order"... 
wonder what the ship date is?


----------



## Shadar (Jan 30, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> $349 and a "pre-order"...
> wonder what the ship date is?


I was wondering the same.


----------



## tangelo1106 (Sep 20, 2010)

I contacted Ecotech yesterday to see about upgrading existing fixtures to the G4 and they said they do not offer any upgrades on xr15's. Pretty disappointing considering that you can upgrade the larger lights.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Reefers were annoyed that you couldn't even switch the lenses.. Lots of neg. pr..


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

jeffkrol said:


> $349 and a "pre-order"...
> wonder what the ship date is?





Shadar said:


> I was wondering the same.


To me a "pre order" on a new product is a red flag. Far too many products have been "30 days away from release" for months or even years. 

I'd say, if it is at all possible, wait until the product is shipping and a few people have written reviews and tested it. Many new products do sometimes have problems that need to be worked out because they were rushed to market.


----------



## vraev (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm waiting to see as well.. I don't know if it will be better to just get the new finnex planted + fixture.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

tangelo1106 said:


> I contacted Ecotech yesterday to see about upgrading existing fixtures to the G4 and they said they do not offer any upgrades on xr15's. Pretty disappointing considering that you can upgrade the larger lights.


That is false. There is no upgrade path from g3 to g4 because the new lens requires a difference recess in the housing and it adds more channels. It doesn't matter if the light is an xr30 or xr15, you can't go to g4 from previous gen.

Bump:


vraev said:


> Also keep in mind that the number of LEDs has increased. Especially the more freshwater plant specific LEDs.
> 
> For now yeah, I think it isn't worth switching. I am currently using my fixtures at 100% at the peak in the day for a 4' long, 2' high tank with non-aquatic plants. I think I might wait to see if someone does an actual comparison before jumping to the new model. As mentioned by *DaveK*, there is no winning with technology. There will always be something newer and better.


I have seen a g3 and g4 side by side at macna. The difference the dome lens makes in spread and intensity distribution is quite huge. The new light produces considerably less hotspots than the old one. BRS has done a side by side par map of both so you can see the difference. Intensity is irrelevant at this point both produce more than enough light for any tank. The light distribution was where they were lacking in the past and the new dome improves that quite a bit.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

https://youtu.be/V9vLlFAQvxY

Worth viewing..


----------



## tangelo1106 (Sep 20, 2010)

gus6464 said:


> That is false. There is no upgrade path from g3 to g4 because the new lens requires a difference recess in the housing and it adds more channels. It doesn't matter if the light is an xr30 or xr15, you can't go to g4 from previous gen.


You are correct. I should have said that you can upgrade from a G1 to a G3, but not a G4. The freshwater lights have no upgrades available.


----------

